#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Beginners Guide - How to Use LinkedIn in 2021?

## Bhavya

We all know, now, LinkedIn is the biggest professional social networking platform in the world where you can discover high-quality career opportunities, create a network of like-minded professionals, and command good authority in your industry. So, here are the tips for beginners to use LinkedIn in 2021. Get to know those tips in the following video.

----------

